# Help with faucet identification



## ufos8mycows (Jun 6, 2010)

I can find no names on this faucet anywhere. Home was built around 2004 by previous owner. The faucet makes a loud foghorn sound when you turn it off and a small amount of water comes out from underneath the handle. I got the cap to screw off the top and unscrewed the screw under that but still can't get the handle off. I tried pulling up on it pretty hard but got scared and stopped. I was hoping to get it apart so I could get some numbers off the parts and replace them so you could use the sink while people are sleeping.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 6, 2010)

A closer clear view of the handle may allow me to give more answers.

It looks like many of the faucets made these days...

Once the handle is off it will get considerably easier...


----------



## ufos8mycows (Jun 8, 2010)

My wife actually noticed a name on the sprayer that I overlooked. It says Pegasus on it. I have done some Google searches and finding parts for those doesn't appear easy.

Once I take the screw off the handle do I just pull really hard to get the handle off or is there more to it than that?


----------



## Redwood (Jun 8, 2010)

Pegasus is a Home Depot House Brand...

Contact them for parts...

Sorry to say don't hold your breath on getting them...

If you can't get parts may I suggest a Moen or, Delta? Much better choices...


----------



## ufos8mycows (Jun 8, 2010)

I just replaced the springs and washers in our Delta Monitor 1700 series shower so I am a little disappointed with them at the moment. I know moving parts don't last forever, but I didn't expect to have leaks in a 6 year old house.  The kitchen faucet is less surprising because it is used so much, but the shower only gets used twice a day. If I ever figure out how to get the handle off the kitchen faucet I might try for some parts. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Redwood (Jun 9, 2010)

The difference between Pegasus and Delta is that with Delta you can get parts...

Home Depot house brands like Pegasus and Glacier Bay are manufactured around the world by the lowest bidder, usually a Chinese company these days...

The faucet comes with paperwork and the replacement parts diagram...
If you have this diagram your chances improve but are still not 100% on getting parts.

The next time Home Depot orders the faucet it comes from another low bidder who knows who that might be...

The parts vary with each vendor...

Good Luck!


----------

